# Convince Me To Buy An Outback



## hoover67 (Mar 7, 2005)

We have been researching these for quite a while. I love the floorplan of the 28RSDS! Gulfbreeze also makes the same floorplan. The Gulfbreeze is about $6000 cheaper than the Outback. I have not made the drive to see a Gulfbreeze yet but would be interested in any feedback from you guys. Money is a consideration. The floorplan with our six kids looks great!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Dude it sounds like you answered you own question...

1. Money is a consideration
2. The Gulfbreeze is 6000 cheaper

seems like a pretty easy decision... The Outback is fine but 6000 is 6000...


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Hoover67,

For what it's worth, I think I may have some insight for you.

My wife and I were shopping for the 26RS floorplan and there are a number of other companies offering the exact floorplan. We settled on the Hornet Lite version (I think it was 24 RSL) because it was several thousands cheaper. We went to our local RV dealer and checked it out. We were not impressed with the storage in the Hornet. We have 5 kids so storage is a premium for us.

The salesman walked us over to the Outback 26RS and despite the same "floorplan" the difference between the 2 was huge! There was more than double the storage...1 large wardrode, 2 smaller wardrobes, closets and storage compartments all over the place. In addition, the cabinetry is beautiful (the hidden hinges is a deluxe feature in homes) the sinks have easy to clean tops (not those stainless steel strip edges that collect food). We were floored by the difference in quality. We dug deeper and paid the extra for the Outback.

However, now after 5 camping trips, we're looking to upgrade to the 28RSDS (our initial preference but our TV would not permit). Having 5 kids (and you have 6) you really need the elbow room! You should try to eyeball both trailers before you make a decision.

Happy Hunting!


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

$6k is a lot of money, but from what I've seen on the gulfstream website for gulf breeze, just make sure you are comparing apples to apples. This looks like apples and oranges to me. 6 kids though, God bless you, we have two and they keep us hopping. Camping with them helps make memories for years to come for us. Good Luck in your choice.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

$6,000 cheaper? Are you comparing MSRP? Basically there is not MSRP, they are called a floating MSRP since each dealer sets their own. I considered the Gulfstream back when we bought our Outback. Check the Lakeshore price and see how they fair, the list the one they have at $18,795. They tend to post the lowest prices on the net and that may give you a fair comparison. $6,000 is a chunk of change, if you can buy a Gulfstream for $12,000 I'd say buy it and go camping!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is another member on here that was about one signature from purchasing an Outback then flipped and bought a Gulfbreeze of the same floor plan and the reason was money but they also said they liked some of the design features.

You will need to see them in person but as you said if you can get it for a real $6000 difference then have fun and let us know how you like it.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I thought we had somebody on here that had purchased a Hornet too.
Supposedly floorplans were same as Outback line, only less money.
I would do as others have suggested and make sure you compare apples to apples.
The Outback was and is best for me, but that dosn't mean it is for everybody.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Double check the best prices out there and compare features and sizes. Their 28 measurement is with the rear slide extended. The trailer definitely looks smaller than the OB 28RSDS. We have 5 kids and are really glad we purchased the 28RSS (RSDS is great too). Good luck and let us know your decision.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Doesn't the Gulf Stream have a canvas covered slide out???

Also, is there a GulfStreamers.com????
















This website has to be worth something.

Gary


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> This website has to be worth something.


I know it was for me when I came down to the Outback and the Frontier!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm sure I have received $6,000 worth of information from this site...

Good luck in your quest. Either way you go, you're still GOING CAMPING!!!! action


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

We also looked at the Gulfbreeze before we decided on the 25RS-S Outback and yes we paid a few thousand more but we think it was well worth it. You are not comparing apples to apples, the Outback has more space for storage and IMHO is a better product. The canvas fold out queen in the Gulfbreeze just ain't the same. I was not to impressed with some of the craftsmanship in the Gulfbreeze or the color schemes either. Also, the dimensions stated are with the fold out extended, unlike the Outback with the rear sldie in.
As soon as we looked at the Outback, it was pretty much a no brainer. My DW fell in love right away. Remember, you get what you pay for. Either way, good luck on your selection and happy camping.


----------



## hoover67 (Mar 7, 2005)

The Gulfstream has a hard slide version as well as the canvas. I did not consider the Lakeshore RV because the distance was so far. We have a local dealer. Perhaps he could match the price so there would only be a 3,000$ difference. I was interested in the structural differences. You guys are really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

IMHO, there isn't a comparable TT out there in this price range, or close to this price range, that looks as good as the Outback. Nothing against those who own other models, i.e., Raptor, Gulfbreeze, Frontier, Hornet, etc., but there is something special about the Outback's interior that draws one's attention. Much more so than the interiors of any of the other brands I've looked at, including the much more higher priced ones, and that includes many Class A's I've seen.

Like I said, that's just my opinion. And, hey, you asked!









Good luck on whatever you decide to buy. After all, it's all about camping, isn't it? Getting out there with the DW and kids (or not!







) and having a good time!

Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Hoover67â€¦ You did say to convince youâ€¦didnâ€™t you?
Wellâ€¦
We tented for about 15 years, moved â€œupâ€ to a pop-up(Coleman NIAGARA) a BIG pop-up. After 5 years of popping-up we 
wanted a hard sided TT. We started looking at hybridsâ€¦we really liked the Fleetwood 21ss but something kept up from that commitment. We then saw the Frontier 2809PQS-F we thought this was great all hard sided, with that queen slide bed. But still, something kept us from making that commitment. I continued to search and found Outback! Then found Outbackers.com, After lurking for a while, readingâ€¦readingâ€¦readingâ€¦and more reading. We went to see one in person!!! WOW, this is what we have been looking for! And that was that! We have 4 children and sometimes a cousin along too. We chose the 27RSDS, we were used to the â€œbed endsâ€ of a pop-up so it made perfect sense. (the older 2 don't always go anymore)








QUALITY, STORAGE, PRIVACY(for us), LARGE BATHROOM. did I mention QUALITY? Also, we went to LakeshoreRV it was worth the drive! When you are comparing TTâ€™s take the WHOLE family to get a feel of what things will be like in the â€œrealâ€ camping world. Sit in itâ€¦ lay down in the beds just like you would be if you were camping. All of you walk around at the same timeâ€¦On a rainy day you will all be in there. Trust me the sales person wonâ€™t mindâ€¦they want a satisfied customer!

The 28RSDS is 30â€™8â€ travel lengthâ€¦thatâ€™s alotta roomâ€¦ and with 6 kids! Need I say more?

If you are cramped for space and storage you will be uncomfortable while camping and it will become a chore to go camping and get everything packed. 
Soon after you will be looking for a larger TT and trading in the smaller one you â€œsettledâ€ for and loose money in doing so. 
(it became a chore with the pop-upâ€¦we lost our *** when we sold it)

Camp-on sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## NJDevilsFan (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree with what everybody is saying. I would really make sure both models are comparable. We just picked up our new 26RS because we loved the floorplan and did not see any other TTs here in Oregon that had it. If I saw a Gulf Breeze I would have considered it, too. I am impressed with the quality of the Outback, though. Lots of little details that I really liked, like the remote for operating the AC and heater, and how easy it is to switch between the two. 
Make sure that you are comparing the real price. Our dealer came down about $5,000 on our 26RS with very little haggling on my part, and found that most would knock 10-15% off the listed price without much haggling. 
Good luck with whatever you decide. 
But is there a GulfBreezers.com website?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

hoover67 said:


> We have a local dealer. Perhaps he could match the price so there would only be a 3,000$ difference.


Lakeshore's price is a good negotiation point. I'd also such our 3 other area Outback, or even Gulfstream dealers and tell them you are ready to buy and want a firm quote, if they ask where they need to be on price give them the Lakeshore price (may want to add $1.00/mile to account for shipping) and see what they come back to you with. I've bought local twice, but in both cases I had firm bids so when I sat down I could negotiate with a solid footing on where the price needed to be.

As for the structural difference, I can't help you much. I would sit down with both brochures and compare little details like water tanks, waste tank sizes. Look at the storage setup. In looking at the their floorplans it looks like all of their units have the couch on the slide out and the dinette in the main cabin, maybe I missed something. But after owning a 28RSS I can say that I wish the dinette had been on the slide out, the new Outback RSDS units have that and to me that is a huge plus, if I were to buy again I'd go that route in a heartbeat.

Have fun shopping and of course camping!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Even if you buy your trailer from the OTHER guys you are welcome to hang around here. It's called Outbackers.com but it could just has easily have been called


> peoplewholikeoutbackersandwanttolearnmoreaboutthembutliketoswapnotesaboutcampers.com


. The name would have been more descriptive but the typing in the URL would have been a bear...

Reverie


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Gary was joking, but Allsixofus did start a Gulfbreezers.com website.

Looks very, very familiar. Hope there is not a copyright infringement.

http://www.gulfbreezers.com

Good luck with your decision!

Tim


----------



## NJDevilsFan (Jul 19, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> Gary was joking, but Allsixofus did start a Gulfbreezers.com website.
> 
> Looks very, very familiar. Hope there is not a copyright infringement.
> 
> ...


Highlander-

Did you go to Rutgers? I see the RU.

If so, I am RC '93. - Jon


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Nah.....Radford University

Southwest Virginia!

Have a good one!

Tim


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow, that is like a pink outbackers site. Good to hear they are enjoying their trailer. Everyone has to make the choices that suit them best. Here we are the few- no that's not right, the many,no the growing, o.k. we ARE the proud ... oh you know what I mean


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> Gary was joking, but Allsixofus did start a Gulfbreezers.com website.
> 
> Looks very, very familiar. Hope there is not a copyright infringement.
> 
> ...


I took a peek around his site. Sure looks alot like OBers







He doesn't have may posting owners. I guess the TT is very new to the market and has bugs like th OB in the beginning. 
I would take it as a compliment that he is trying to imitate Outbackers .com sunny 
He has some good recipes.








i'm all for sharing mod ideas








I think its cool that folks can get feedback from owners of similar TTs.
We all want to get the best for our hard earned $$ especially with gas prices going up








The Outback is the TT for us







the added bonus is our website. Alot more fun too!
I agree with MaeJae about our 27 and how it fits the bill a sweet little old retirement cottage on wheels with a figgie full of Margarita mix and beer:birgits_coffee: 
Jan


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey all.. thanks for the compliments... I am using the same software and the ability to modify is limited... thus the similar look... we are up to 13 members and Gulfstream has taken an interest in the site...

I still check here about 5 times a day... am I addicted to outbackers.com... my wife would give a resounding "YES"... lots of great people and great ideas... at the end of the day it is not the camper you are in but the fact that we all share the same passion for camping...

Some of you might not be aware of this little factoid but the guy that was a major contributor to the OB design left Keystone and went to Gulfstream... made several changes to the base design and they built the 28TRS... don't want to fuel a debate over which is better... fact is that we love to camp and could not find a local OB dealer that we were comfortable with... found a GS dealer we adore and bought his product... in the end we meet some of the greatest people camping regardless of the rig they camp in and just enjoy getting out with the kids...

Keep the great posts coming....

Allsixofus


----------

